# Wozu braucht man einen DPI-Umschalter?



## FMC (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

seit langer Zeit beschäftigt mich die Frage, wozu man diese DPI-Umschalter auf Mäusen braucht. Ich verstehe schon, wie sich eine Maus bei einer Umschaltung von z.B. 800 auf 2000 dpi verhält, bin aber noch nicht hinter den tieferen Sinn gestiegen, was mir das in Spielen bringen soll   In diesem Zusammenhang liest man ja ab und zu die Begriffe High Sense und Low Sense Spieler.
Vielleicht kann mal jemand anhand einer fiktiven Spielsituation erkären, wieso ich mitten im Spiel die Mausauflösung ändern sollte. Vielleicht werde ich ja dadurch besser


----------



## Lennt (9. Februar 2008)

Situation 1: Du bist mit nem Sturmgewehr mitten im Kampf und musst am besten in alle Richtungen gleichzeitig schießen.
Situation 2: Du bist irgendwo im Hintergrund Sniper, bisher hat dich kein Gegner bemerkt und du hast alle Zeit der Welt, um schön perfekt auf den Kopf zu zielen.

Da wären verschiedene DPI-Werte schon praktisch, da du ja z.B. in der Hektik von Situation 1 nicht die Maus über den halben Schreibtisch bewegen willst um eine 180°-Drehung zu machen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2008)

bei mehr DPI reagiert die maus auf kleinere bewegung präziser, aber man braucht mehr "weg" für eine bwegung. aber mitten im spiel ändern, das halte ich für unsinn, da muss man sich ja dann wieder ungewöhnen. das würde nur sinn machen, wenn man ein spiel und die maus wirklich sehr sehr gut beherrscht. obwohl: vielleicht macht es sinn, wenn man bei nem shooter auf low-dpi sielt, aber im snipermodus den high-dpi bevorzugt...?


----------



## Lennt (9. Februar 2008)

Mir ist gerade noch eine Möglichkeit eingefallen: BIldbearbeitung. Wechsel zwischen pixelgenauer Arbeit und eher grobflächigen Sachen.


----------



## DoktorX (9. Februar 2008)

Lennt am 09.02.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wären verschiedene DPI-Werte schon praktisch, da du ja z.B. in der Hektik von Situation 1 nicht die Maus über den halben Schreibtisch bewegen willst um eine 180°-Drehung zu machen


Ich habe schon ein paar mal ausversehen von 800 auf 2000 umgeschaltet und dann habe ich in Hektik 2 Umdrehungen gemacht. ^^ Zuviel die Maus bewegen darf man dann nämlich auch wieder nicht.

[q=Herbboy]bei mehr DPI reagiert die maus auf kleinere bewegung präziser, aber und man braucht mehr *weniger* "weg" für eine bwegung.[/quote]
So ist es richtig.


----------



## AurionKratos (9. Februar 2008)

Herbboy, afaik braucht man bei mehr DPI weniger Bewegung um das selbe zu erreichen. Du hast das afaik verwechselt.

Grüße, Aurion


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2008)

AurionKratos am 09.02.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy, afaik braucht man bei mehr DPI weniger Bewegung um das selbe zu erreichen. Du hast das afaik verwechselt.
> 
> Grüße, Aurion



ja, kann sein, aber das eine is halt so, das andere andersrum


----------



## orca26 (9. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 09.02.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> AurionKratos am 09.02.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DPI Switcher-Mäuse wie G5 oder Habu sind wirklich praktisch wenn man mit Assault Rifle unterwegs ist und einem dann eine Sniperflitsche in die Finger kommt.


----------



## ananas45 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mich inzwischen an dem DPI-umschalter meiner MX518 gewöhnt und muss sagen dass der ganz praktisch ist. Besonders in Situationen in shooter (wie oben beschrieben) kommt der DPI schalter besonders in geltung. Ist natürlich auch gewöhnungssache.
ICh habe allerdings noch nie aus versehen den DPI schalter getätigt, bei der mx518 liegen sie weit auseinander


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. Februar 2008)

FMC am 09.02.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> seit langer Zeit beschäftigt mich die Frage, wozu man diese DPI-Umschalter auf Mäusen braucht. Ich verstehe schon, wie sich eine Maus bei einer Umschaltung von z.B. 800 auf 2000 dpi verhält, bin aber noch nicht hinter den tieferen Sinn gestiegen, was mir das in Spielen bringen soll   In diesem Zusammenhang liest man ja ab und zu die Begriffe High Sense und Low Sense Spieler.
> Vielleicht kann mal jemand anhand einer fiktiven Spielsituation erkären, wieso ich mitten im Spiel die Mausauflösung ändern sollte. Vielleicht werde ich ja dadurch besser



Das ist ganz einfach.
Ein Low-Sense Spieler will,dass seine Maus langsame Bewegungen ausübt.Das heißt ,für ihn ist es einfach mit der Maus umzugehen,wenn er mehr mit der Hand "arbeitet" ,als mit der Maus.
Der High-Sense Spiele bevorzugt,dass seine Maus schnelle Bewegungen macht.Er will so wenig wie möglich mit der Hand bewegen und trotzdem volle Kontrolle haben. 
Mid-Sense ist halt die goldene Mitte.
Man kann * nicht * sagen,dass für EGO-Shooter unbedingt High-Sense sein muss,das muss man für sich entscheiden.
Fällt es dir einfacher zu zocken,wenn du die Hand mehr bewegst als die Maus,dann biste Low-Sense.

DPI-Umschaltung , sollte theoretisch die Kontrolle verbessern.So wird gesagt,dass man hohe DPI,was auch  hohe Präzision heißt ,braucht,wenn man mit Sniper schießt,damit du zielgenau  schießen kannst,Dabei fällt einem einfacher einen bestimmten Punkt genau zu treffen. Bei niedrigeren DPI ist es sinnvoller z.B. mit Maschienengun zu schießen.
Das ist aber die Theorie. In der Praxis kann ich dir den unterschied nicht genau sagen. Man *meint* ,dass wenn man hohe Auflösung hat (1600x1200) ,dann sollte man schon 1600 DPI haben,sonst bewegt sich die Maus ungenau. 
Ich persönlich zocke auf einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 mit MX1000 ,die 800 DPI hat. Sniper ist bei Spielen wie CS und besonders UT 2K4 meine erste Wahl und treffen tu ich 7-8 /10 Tode mit einem Schuss. 
Die Maus ist dein Werkzeug und es kommt immer drauf an ,wie du damit umgehen kannst. Jeder sollte seine Persönliche Erfahrung mitbringen und sich die Maus aussuchen.

Deswegen musste auch deine Ausrüstung selber zusammenstellen :
1.  Maus
2.  Tastatur
3.  Mouse-Pad

deine persönliche Kombination ,ist die beste Wahl .Einer braucht z.B. die G9,weil sie viele Optionen hat, z.B. Gewichte -Tuning, der andere würde sagen,dass ihm eine einfacher G3 reichen wird


----------

